# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Young men's experience with Propecia

## timmis

Hi im 18, hairlines thinning, considering propecia. Was wondering if there is anyone at there who started propecia at a young age and is willing to share the experience and thoughts with me. I was wondering how effective it was in preventing the aggressive mpb that people my age showing signs mpb will usually experience later in life. 

Anyone who has experience propecia is also very welcome!

Thanks I really appreciate the advice you guys give here!
-timmis

p.s. I have done a TON of research on propecia's sides so I am pretty aware of the possible dangers short and long/perminant term. And of course I will see my doctor as well derm specializing in hairloss before deciding to take propecia. So no real need in educating me as I will probably give it try despite the sides, such is the dangers caused by the deadly sin vanity. but ur input is welcome too!

----------


## 8868alex

You seem in the know so I will dispense with background chat. I've been on Finasteride for 3 years. No major sides and I've kept what I had. I did'nt have particularly aggressive loss, rather a gradual decline. I think Propecia will likely be replaced by a newer technology (Replicel or Histogen look the most obvious candidates) in the forseeable future so anyone starting now will probably only need it until this happens. If you make the decision to use the drug (and only you can do that) then I wish you all the best and would advise you stay away from the negativity if you choose to proceed. 

Good luck!

----------


## timmis

thanks anyone else

----------


## JustTheTip

I have not tried Propecia, so I cannot give you first hand experience. 

However, I want to make one thing clear: the rate of side effects is grossly minimized. I think Merk claims something like 2% of men experience side effects. 

A casual glance at hair loss forums will disprove that claim. I think the number is much higher, like around 15-20%. After all, you cannot trust the company selling the medication to give an unbiased assessment.

Either way, it's not going to kill you. So if you do experience side effects, then just stop and they should go away quickly. 

Good luck with your decision...

----------


## Sogeking

@timmis
Hey man a lot of people around hairloss forums have no side effects. However they are possible. 
This is my advice to you:
1. Check with a few GPs about Propecia and start with regular blood tests for hormone levels.
2. Inform yourself. I mean not just on this forum. On multiple forums, then ask some medical experts. It would also be nice to consult with endocrinologist.
3. Decide. 
The decision to use Propeica is solely up to you.

I've decided not to take the drug, I have aggressive hairloss so it ain't peachy. Propecia however can slow it down. But I'm hoping for a permanent solution in the future.

And on a side note. Definetly decide objectively. Do not let fear control you, rather look at it from a point of importance. Because trust me your own mind can make up its own side effects sometimes.

As I said I weighed my options with or without the drug, and decided it is not worth the risk. But priorities are different in all of us. Maybe your hair is really important to you and you would like to try. All I'm saying is:" Inform yourself". On the matter of Propeica I am completely reserved.

----------


## Confided

Timmis, read my thread. I've been on Propecia for about 2 months now with some promising results. I'm 20 years old and have noticed hair loss for the past year.

----------


## BlackBlue

consider trx2 - its natural and in my case works much better than propecia.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

No sides for me. I'm 22. It's a good product mainly to slow down or even stop hair loss. I have to say it has definitely stopped my hair loss, which let's minoxidil do it's work.

----------


## timmis

Thanks for all the responses. oh and to justthetip although merck's percentage of side effects is most likely misleading adn underestimated, the forums themselves can be just as misleading as those who get sides are gonna be more vocal and also stay on these forums searching for another treatment as those who dont get sides and are satisfied will most likely never return to the forums. 
But more importantly what exactly is trx2 and how proven is it to work? I've only read a small amount of material on it and havent thought about as it seems really new. 

thanks again everyone

----------


## Jcm800

> consider trx2 - its natural and in my case works much better than propecia.


 Hello Whitfield. Works better than Propecia? Bollocks, Trx2 is a scam-I was on it for eight months and have nothing good to say about it.

----------


## TheDude

Dude whatever you do don't try trx2, waste of cash

You'd have better results by rubbing a dogs balls on your head..

----------


## Jcm800

> Dude whatever you do don't try trx2, waste of cash
> 
> You'd have better results by rubbing a dogs balls on your head..


 Yep and the dogs arse - steer clear.

----------


## khan

This is a very important point that doesn't get much attention. People seem to totally ignore this.
During my first 2 months on the drugs, I was on this forum 2-3 times a day, trying to see what terrible things might happen. Now, 7 months on the drug, I am rarely around. 
If anything, good results should be given more weightage, based on the lesser likelihood of people posting. But whatever someone decides, they should atleast give good reviews and bad ones equal weightage.





> Thanks for all the responses. oh and to justthetip although merck's percentage of side effects is most likely misleading adn underestimated, the forums themselves can be just as misleading as those who get sides are gonna be more vocal and also stay on these forums searching for another treatment as those who dont get sides and are satisfied will most likely never return to the forums. 
> But more importantly what exactly is trx2 and how proven is it to work? I've only read a small amount of material on it and havent thought about as it seems really new. 
> 
> thanks again everyone

----------


## 18bald

Idk If ur around here anymore but I'm 19 and experiencing thinning, how has the drug treated u so far? Any sides?

----------


## mmmcoffee

I'm 27 now and have been on propecia since 24..hair recession/thinning since 22. I think overall i continued to thin very slowly. I look like a NW2 still unless outside in the sun, where the light makes it clear I'm thinning to about a NW3

Glad propecia gave me a few more years of hair until I was old enough to not be depressed about it. Don't get me wrong, I hate being balding, but was done letting it ruin some of my days.

----------


## JimmyJones12

I started propecia 3yrs when I turned 25. I do feel that it has helped slow down my hair loss but it really is hard to say for sure. In terms of side effects i remember having horrible shooting pains in my prostate for about 4 weeks then they subsided. My sex drive isn't great but it hasnt been since my early twenties anyway so I can't blame it solely on propecia. The important thing is when I need to get an erection, I can. I just don't get urges like I used to. That being said I do wan't to come off the drug as it may be having some role in my sex drive but the way i see it if I come off and lose my hair I may as well be impotent anyway. Horrible situation to be in but i'm sure i'm not alone.

----------


## pafc66

> I'm 27 now and have been on propecia since 24..hair recession/thinning since 22. I think overall i continued to thin very slowly. I look like a NW2 still unless outside in the sun, where the light makes it clear I'm thinning to about a NW3
> 
> Glad propecia gave me a few more years of hair until I was old enough to not be depressed about it. Don't get me wrong, I hate being balding, but was done letting it ruin some of my days.


 Hey man I remember speaking to you in early 2013 about going off minox.. did you end up sticking with it?

----------


## richter101

Hey Tim! 

Alex said it brilliantly. As far as personally- I started when I was closer to your age 23. A few years earlier I was on minoxidil, big mistake..

It'll take a year for you to see results, but I think it's crucial you jump on it ASAP since you're experiencing this problem so early. Eventually- I say start researching FUE hair transplant (no scar) like I did. 

*Richter101 is a former patient of Dr. Parsa Mohebi
*
Born Oct 89
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Loss Oct 09
Began Seeing Gradual Hair Gain June 15

My regimen includes:
HT #1 2200 (ARTAS- FUE) grafts at Parsa Mohebi Hair Restoration in Los Angeles in 2016
Finasteride daily, since 2014
Rogaine experimenter from 2012- 13 RIP

Planning HT #2 By End of This Year  :Smile:

----------


## Cookieboy

I would search the forums for people who actually had side effects and reach out to them. Ask them what thier experiences where like, how they dealt with it, and most importantly was it worth it?

----------


## Stevedawg18

I've been on Proscar same active ingredient as Propecia for roughly 6 months....don't have any problems I'm aware of.

----------


## MickMick

Start using 1mg p/day but I strongly advise you to masturbate every morning to maintain your wood over the years.
It seems that 2 to 5% of men tend to lose their rock hard errections.

----------


## pajason

> I have not tried Propecia, so I cannot give you first hand experience. 
> 
> However, I want to make one thing clear: the rate of side effects is grossly minimized. I think Merk claims something like 2% of men experience side effects. 
> 
> A casual glance at hair loss forums will disprove that claim. I think the number is much higher, like around 15-20%. After all, you cannot trust the company selling the medication to give an unbiased assessment.
> 
> Either way, it's not going to kill you. So if you do experience side effects, then just stop and they should go away quickly. 
> 
> Good luck with your decision...


 Not true.  Sure more people claim to have sides on the forum but most who have a positive experience in the real world won't ever say anything.  Those that have a bad reaction go online and complain.  Its the way things work.  Google problems with anything and you will find a long list of complaints.  The research I have read is its actually around 5 to 7 percent that have sides.  But because 2 to 5 percent on placebo   have sides that number is reduced to %2.  

Now in regards to propecia working for young men.  Propecia doesn't stop dht.  Best case is it reduces it by %70.  For some men, even young ones with early loss, that is enough to make a big difference.  For most sub 25 men who are already experiencing hairloss(meaning they are most likely going to be NW6 or 7) it just slows down the hairloss.  Basically taking it might make your hair look at 30 what it would have at 25 without it.  For guys who are older and just start noticing hairloss their hair isn't as sensitive and they typically see more results.  Basically it works best for those who don't need it as much!

----------


## Aonyx262

Hi there. 

Don't read too much into the propecia hysteria you'll hear about on this site and others. 

I started thinning on my temples around age 20, but it could have been earlier based on old pictures. I ignored it and figured I was too young to be having hair loss. I read about propecia and the supposed side effects and decided it wasn't for me. That was a huge mistake. Fast forward 4 years and my crown becomes noticeably thin. I freak out and start taking propecia. That was 3 years or so ago and my hair looks considerably better than it did when I started. It's not as good as it was when I first started losing it, but it's definitely not worse and my hair quality is improved. I just wish I had started when I was 20.

Never had any side effects at all. If anything I have more libido and erections than before. As for brain fog, I'm graduating medical school next week with a 3.95 GPA(this is not to be taken as medical advice) and I've never felt any change in mentation. 

I would say that if you are going to do it, go into it assuming you won't have side effects since 98% of people don't. If you go into it assuming you will or you are looking for them to happen....you'll probably have them.

----------

